# الزواج بأجنبيات .........هل هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2007)

*ليس من العنصريه فى شىء القول بان زواج ابناء الوطن الواحد هو الافضل والابقى.....لآن زواج أبناء البيئه الواحده هو الافضل عموما"....      فالزواج وسيله استقرار انسانى من بين أهم أهدافها التفاهم...... ولحماية الاجيال من الضياع والاغتراب وفقدان الهويه ..........وفى أغلب الاحيان ينتهى الزواج من أجنبيات بالانفصال ويكون الضحيه هم الاطفا ل ا لذين يدفعون الثمن غاليا" .......وللاسف يتجه الشباب لهذا النوع من الزواج  هربا" من تكاليف الزواج التى تفوق طاقتهم أو بحثا" عن فرصة عمل بالخارج ..........ويشارك فى هذا الخطأ الشاب نفسه الذى يضيع فتره كبير ه من عمره دون أن يسعى للبحث عن فرصة عمل يستطيع من خلالها ان يكون نفسه ..........والفتاه وأهلها فى مغالاتهم فى طلباتهم الماديه ............... وأحيانا" يتغاضون عن أى عيوب أخرى لو الجانب المادى متوفر ..............فى انتظار مشار كتكم بتجارب مرت عليكم لا حد أصدقائكم أو أقاربكم لزواج شاب من أجنبيه لنتعرف على تجارب الا خرين ونستفيد من هذه التجارب .:t23::t23::t23:*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا فضلت

 ولازلت أفضل الزواج من وطنى

 نفس الطباع والسمات وكل شيئ

هو الموضوع حلو لكن الاراء تخالف

شكراا ليكى

يسوع معكى

عيد العذراء ينور حياتكم
امين​*


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

*يا  دونة  الموضوع مهم وجميل و مفيد  للعزاب

انا  اعيش في دولة احنبية (من غير ذكر المكان)

و هنا  العرب المسيحيين لا  يتزوجون   و ينجبون الاطفال من الاجنبيات هذه  هي  المأسات(للتوضيح فقط)

و في اخرين يفضلون ابناء  بلادهم و في ناس تفضل  المكسيكيات  لكونهم جذابات

لكن  ليست هناك اي اختلاف في  زواج من غير  ابناء الوطن

بل  الاختلاف هو  لماذا بعد الزواج  و الاعتراف امام الله

بانهم سيضلون جسدا واحدا  الى الابد

و بعد مرور  شهر او سنة  يقررون الطلاق

هذا هو الاختلاف و المأسات 
شكرا مجددا على الموضوع

*​


----------



## dodi lover (22 أغسطس 2008)

عندك حق يا دونا والله

المفروض فعلا ان الواحد ما يفكرش فى الارتباط فى الاجانب نهائى

بس انا كنت بفكر فى دة

بس بعد الموضوع دة
رجعت لعقلى 

ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## loay alkldine (22 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يادونه على هذا الموضوع الجميل اكثر المسيحين المقيمين في الدول الغربيه لايحبون الارتباط بل اجنبيات  ابدا لانهم يختلفون كليا عنا بلعادت والتقاليد ولا يفكرون مثلنا بلعائله والاولاد ومابعد الزواج *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الزواج بأجنبيات .........هل هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فعلا يا دونا بس للاسف بيلجوا ليه اغلبيتهم علشان الجنسية 
ربنا يهدى ويعقلهم 

ومرسية يادونا على الموضوع ياقمر ​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2008)

سلام يسوع
مع افراح العذراء

أنا اعرف شاب كان بالخارج وتزوج هناك وترك طفلين وعاد لمصر وتزوج وله طفلين من المصريه
كيف تزوج لا اعلم

هذا حدث منذ 10سنوات تقريبا


----------



## Kiril (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الزواج بأجنبيات .........هل هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الحالة مش عامة
لأن فيه ناس كتيره جدا متدينين بره 
امريكا مثلا 80% منهم مسيحيين
60% متدينين شكلا
45% بيفضلوا مشيئة ربنا علي المكسب الشخصي

فالزواج من الاجانب للجنسية فقط لا اشجعه
لكن زواج لأستقرار و الي اخره
مفيش مشكلة بس يدرس الموضوع كويس


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > *أنا فضلت
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع ده بدأ يزداد فى الايام الاخيره 
بحثا عن عمل فى الخارج 
وبحثا عن السفر خارج البلد والاقامه 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا يادونا 
لطرحك هذه القضيه الهامه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الزواج بمن نحب 

بعيداً اذا كانوا اجنبيا أو ........... أو ...........


ولكا منا وجهات نظر

ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع​


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_مع ان هذا الموضوع مرفوض من كثير من الاعضاء الاا ان توفرت هذه الفرصه لاحد الاعضاء سيوافق بدون تفكير وكل هذا مجرد شعارات نرفعها لنأكد للبعض اننا لا نهتم بالمديات والسفر والحجات ديه كلها بل بالعكس كلنا منشغلون بهذه الامور واحيانا يتحول هذا الامر لحلم لبعض الاشخاص برا امان يصل اليه بأى وسيله وعلى حساب اى شيء
اذكر هذا ليس لانتقض احد بل لاذكركم بشيء قد ننساه او نفقد الوثوق والايمان به ان الله عظيم ولاا ينسى احد وكل خطوه نخطوها بيكون ربنا قبليها 
بالنسبه للشباب لا يعلق مستقبله على شنطه يلاقيها فيها ما يكفيه من المال او جوازه من اجنبيه او ....او
لكن يتخطا هذا الرقود يحصل على عمل وربنا مش هيتركه وهيفتحله كل الابواب بس نجرب ومش هنندم
لا يصلح ان نطلب من شخص ان لا يقرب من البحر وهوه يعلم يقينا انه سوف يجد عروسة البحر بداخله تنتظره بكل ما يريد ويتمناه حتى لو لا يعلم شيء عن السباحه
غير لما يكون متحرر من كل القيود هنا ممكن يفكر صح
مشكوره كتيييير دونا حقيقى موضوع فى منتها الاهميه ​​_


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليس من العنصريه فى شىء القول بان زواج ابناء الوطن الواحد هو الافضل والابقى.....لآن زواج أبناء البيئه الواحده هو الافضل عموما"....      فالزواج وسيله استقرار انسانى من بين أهم أهدافها التفاهم...... ولحماية الاجيال من الضياع والاغتراب وفقدان الهويه ..........وفى أغلب الاحيان ينتهى الزواج من أجنبيات بالانفصال ويكون الضحيه هم الاطفا ل ا لذين يدفعون الثمن غاليا" .......وللاسف يتجه الشباب لهذا النوع من الزواج  هربا" من تكاليف الزواج التى تفوق طاقتهم أو بحثا" عن فرصة عمل بالخارج ..........ويشارك فى هذا الخطأ الشاب نفسه الذى يضيع فتره كبير ه من عمره دون أن يسعى للبحث عن فرصة عمل يستطيع من خلالها ان يكون نفسه ..........والفتاه وأهلها فى مغالاتهم فى طلباتهم الماديه ............... وأحيانا" يتغاضون عن أى عيوب أخرى لو الجانب المادى متوفر ..............فى انتظار مشار كتكم بتجارب مرت عليكم لا حد أصدقائكم أو أقاربكم لزواج شاب من أجنبيه لنتعرف على تجارب الا خرين ونستفيد من هذه التجارب .:t23::t23::t23:*


*
موضوع بجد رائع
اخت Dona Nabi
بيتي مباشرة جنب دير للرهبان والكهنة
وبحكم الجوار وصداقتي مع رئيس الدير وبنفس الوقت قاضي بالمحكمة الروحية.
اخبرني بان 90%من اللذين تزوجوا من اجانب
يأتوا اليه او للطلاق اوللتوسط بينهما
واخيرا"تنهي القصة بالطلاق
طبعا" مع شرح انة كل واحد ولد ببيئة مختلفة وعادات مختلفة الى اخره
موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح






*​


----------



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انا دار عمي عايشين بكندا وبحترسووو كتيررر انه اولادهم  مايرتبطو باجنبيات
لانهم عارفين وشايفين العرب اللي عم تتزوج اجنبيات  بالاول بكونو مناح وملايكة بعدين  بصير نزاعات واختلافات

ميرسي عالموضوع ياجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الزواج بأجنبيات .........هل هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> kiro_shohdy قال:
> 
> 
> > الحالة مش عامة
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كيرووو لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > الموضوع ده بدأ يزداد فى الايام الاخيره
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> الزواج بمن نحب
> 
> بعيداً اذا كانوا اجنبيا أو ........... أو ...........
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _مع ان هذا الموضوع مرفوض من كثير من الاعضاء الاا ان توفرت هذه الفرصه لاحد الاعضاء سيوافق بدون تفكير وكل هذا مجرد شعارات نرفعها لنأكد للبعض اننا لا نهتم بالمديات والسفر والحجات ديه كلها بل بالعكس كلنا منشغلون بهذه الامور واحيانا يتحول هذا الامر لحلم لبعض الاشخاص برا امان يصل اليه بأى وسيله وعلى حساب اى شيء
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> > كليم متى قال:
> >
> >
> > > *
> > ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > انا دار عمي عايشين بكندا وبحترسووو كتيررر انه اولادهم  مايرتبطو باجنبيات
> ...


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا و حساس و كمان مهم 
لانه بقى ظاهره جامده خاصه فى المجتمع المصرى 
لكن فيه حاجتين مهمين اولا اولادنا المسيحين نادرا ما بيلجاءو للموضوع ده 
ثانيا لازم نفرق بين الزواج من الاجنبيات و زواج المصلحه 
بمعنى انه ممكن الواحد بحكم علاقته بواحده اجنبيه لمده طويله فى مكان عمل او اى نوع من الاحتكاك المباشر بيحصل اعجاب و تفاهم و بيقدروا يوفقوا ما بين ثقافتهم و تنشئتهم و ده طبعا نسبه ضئيله جدا و ولو كان مبنى على الحب و التفاهم و قبل كل ده الصراحه و الارتباط فى اسم يسوع مش مجرد زواج اكيد ربنا هيباركه و هيستمر 
لكن لو الزواج ده زواج مصلحه او هروب من مشكله بلد او مشكله اقتصاديه او كان مبنى على عدم الصراحه و الخداع و او مفتقد لارتباطه بربنا يسوع المسيح مليون فى الميه هيفشل 
انا قابلت فى امريكا ناس كتير متجوزين من اجنبيات 
90% للحصول على الاقامه و 10% كان جواز حقيقى 
و صدقونى ال 10% دول كان فيهم اكتر من 90% ناجحين فى زواجهم و ربنا مبارك حياتهم و بيتهم 
اسف طولت عليكم لكن فى النهايه 
الارتباط لما بيكون شركه بين الطرفين و رب المجد و يكون فيه تفاهم و اكيد لغه مشتركه للحوار اكيد هيكون ناجح 
لكن لو زواج لاغراض مختلفه عن المفهوم المسيحى للزواج اكيد هيبقى فاشل مهما حصل 
لانه هيبقى مبنى على الرمل مش على الصخر
ربنا يبارك فى مجهوداتك يا دونا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> يوحنا/نصر قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل جدا و حساس و كمان مهم
> ...


*تعليق رائع يا يوحنا وبجد نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## bonguy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم جداً وحساس بصي يا دونا من رأيي المتواضع وانا ليا تجربة اليمة مع بنت اجنبية, رأيي انك مهما لفيتي العالم ده كله مش هتلاقي زي المصرية في اخلاقها ودمها الخفيف وجدعنتها كمان , المشكلة ان المصريين بيشوفوا في الاجنبيات الحل للهجرة , بس صدقيني الجواز لو مش مبني علي الحب ميبقاش جواز يبقي مشروع استثماري , وبعدين خلي بالك الواحد من دول لما يتجوز اجنبية ليها طبايع غير طبايعه واتربت علي مباديء معينة هيقابلوا مشاكل كتير يعني مثلاً هتلاقي الاجنبية علي اتفه الاسباب تتطلب الطلاق تقولها الطلاق حرام اقل حاجة هتقولهالك انت شرقي متخلف , سيبك من ده كله حتي ولو فضل الزواج مستمر الاطفال ثمرة الزواج ده هيقابلوا مشاكل بعدد شعر راسهم , وكفاية المثل اللي بيقول يا باني في غير ارضك يا مربي غير ولدك.....شكراً ليكي مرة تانية يا دونا علي فتح الموضوع الحساس والخطير ده.​*


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> bonguy قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع مهم جداً وحساس بصي يا دونا من رأيي المتواضع وانا ليا تجربة اليمة مع بنت اجنبية, رأيي انك مهما لفيتي العالم ده كله مش هتلاقي زي المصرية في اخلاقها ودمها الخفيف وجدعنتها كمان , المشكلة ان المصريين بيشوفوا في الاجنبيات الحل للهجرة , بس صدقيني الجواز لو مش مبني علي الحب ميبقاش جواز يبقي مشروع استثماري , وبعدين خلي بالك الواحد من دول لما يتجوز اجنبية ليها طبايع غير طبايعه واتربت علي مباديء معينة هيقابلوا مشاكل كتير يعني مثلاً هتلاقي الاجنبية علي اتفه الاسباب تتطلب الطلاق تقولها الطلاق حرام اقل حاجة هتقولهالك انت شرقي متخلف , سيبك من ده كله حتي ولو فضل الزواج مستمر الاطفال ثمرة الزواج ده هيقابلوا مشاكل بعدد شعر راسهم , وكفاية المثل اللي بيقول يا باني في غير ارضك يا مربي غير ولدك.....شكراً ليكي مرة تانية يا دونا علي فتح الموضوع الحساس والخطير ده.​*
> ...


*ميرررسى يا بيشوووى على مشاركتك الجميله دى وربنا يبارك حياتك​* .


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جداااا موضوع رائع
صلاتك لاجلى ارجوكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداااا موضوع رائع
> صلاتك لاجلى ارجوكى​*



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم قووووووووووى
أشكرك أستاذة دونا
سلام ونعمة لكم
​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة*
*الموضوع رائع وجميل وشائك فى نفس الوقت*
*مش عارف انا رأيى مختلف شوية مع الغالبية منكم*
*انا شايف ان الأجانب مش زى ما إحنا متصورين عنهم وعن أخلاقهم، الاجانب فيهم حاجات كتير جميلة يمكن مش فينا كشرقيين على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
*الصراحة التامة والصدق لدرجة لو مراتك خانتك هتقولك انا خونتك*
*الحب الصادق يعنى حبهم مفيهوش اى مصلحة*
*تقدير المسئولية،الإحترام المتبادل بين الزوجين،الإخلاص*
*كمان فى حاجتين فيهم مش موجودين عندنا ان المرأة مثقفة جدا وان الزوجين بيعيشوا حياتهم صح بدون روتين وملل.*
*انا عن نفسى مرتبط بأستاذة فى الجامعة أجنبية والإرتباط مش عشان السفر بالعكس انا عايش فى بلدى كويس جدا ومش باحب الغربة وبرغم ان اخواتى مهاجرين لكن انا فضلت اعيش هنا،بس يمكن اغير رأيى لأنها مش عارفة تتأقلم مع تخلف المجتمع الفكرى عندنا.*
*انا باتكلم عن تجربة شخصية واشكر المسيح ربنا أعطانى إنسانة عايشة مع المسيح وأخلاقها اكثر شرقية منى،وبالرغم من كده انا مش بأنصح اى إنسان فى الإرتباط بأجنبية إلا لو كان الهدف بعيد تماما عن فيزا وفرصة سفر.*

*شكرا لكاتبة الموضوع*
*دونا المتجددة دائما*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> موضوع مهم قووووووووووى
> أشكرك أستاذة دونا
> سلام ونعمة لكم
> ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> *الموضوع رائع وجميل وشائك فى نفس الوقت*
> *مش عارف انا رأيى مختلف شوية مع الغالبية منكم*
> *انا شايف ان الأجانب مش زى ما إحنا متصورين عنهم وعن أخلاقهم، الاجانب فيهم حاجات كتير جميلة يمكن مش فينا كشرقيين على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
> ...



اشكرك اخى العزيز من كل قلبى على المشاركه المميزه وبتمنالك حياه سعيده وموفقه برعاية رب المجد الهنا الصالح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

*طب انا عندي سؤال*

*هل الاجانب دول بشر ولا مش بشر*

*طب ما هو ممكن يبصوا لينا كعرب علي اننا صراصير و كائنات تافهه لا تستحق البقاء و استهلاكيين و عاله عليهم*

*انا مش فاهمه هل هناك سبب واضح لتلك العنصريه *

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

*الجوزا بالاجنبيه بيفشل لانه*

*نمره واحد مش عارف عاداتها و تقاليدها و بيحب يمشي كلامه عليها و مش فاهم من اي بيئه هي *

*نمره اتنين ممكن يبقي في بلده فقير و جعان و ساكن في بير سلم و جاي يمص دمها و يستفيد منها و تتصدم هيا*

*نمره تلاته مش بيبقي جواز عن حب و تفاهم لا مصلحه سلكني و اسلكك*

*نمره اربعه لو مسلم جوازه بيفشل اكتر من المسيحي عشان بيحاول يأسلمها بالقوه*

*نمره خمسه بيبقي عايز ينزل مصر بالعافيه و هي مش راضيه*

*نمره سته الاختلاف الثقافي نتيجه عدم تفهم عاداتها*

*نمره سبعه بيروح ينقي اي بنت من بار او نايت كلوب و يتجوزها و الكلام دا ما ينفعش*

*نمره تمانيه لما عيالهم يكبروا يسمح للولد يتشاقي برا و البنت لا و طبعا هما مش متربيين علي كدا*

*انا جبت لكم من الاخر اهو ههههههههههه بتفشل ليه*

*و ممكن اقول كلام اكتر ما يتقالش هنا*

*بس صدقوني فيه كتير متجوزني اجنبيات و عاشو و فيه لا *

*هما في الاخر بشر برضه *

*و صدقوني الناس الزفت في كل حته*

*الصيدلي الي دبح مراته برا و استفرد بيها كان متغرب و ما اتجوزش اجنبيه و خاد مصريه*

*في الاخر ايه دبحها هههههههههههههه*

*الانسان انسان في كل مكان بس اكيد اختلاف العادات بيسبب صدام احيانا*

*سلام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب انا عندي سؤال*
> 
> *هل الاجانب دول بشر ولا مش بشر*
> 
> ...


*حبيبتى الغاليه تروث لم اكن اتحدث من وجهة نظر عنصريه ابداا  ولكننى كنت اتناول بعض السلبيات التى نراها لهذا النوع من الزواج
ولمحت للمشاكل التى قد يتعرض لها الاطفال من عدم الاستقرار وخصوصا عند حدوث انفصال ما بين الزوجيين فيصبح الاطفال مهزوزى الهويه ما بين اب وام ينتمى كل منهما لبلد مختلفه غير الصراع الذى قد يدور لمحاولة ضمهم لمجتمعيين مختلفيين قد يكون احداهما متشدد جدا والاخر قمة التحرر فهل تعلمى او تتخيلى مدى تأثير هذا على نفسية الاطفال ؟؟
ايضاً انا اقصد الزواج المبنى على نية المصلحه او الطمع فى الحصول على جنسيه مميزه او فرصة سفر او عمل لن يتوفر سوى بهذا الزواج فأنا ارى ان هذا ليس بزواج بمفهومه الصحيح
 اتمنى اكون قد وضحتلك وجهة نظرى واننى لم اكن اتحدث عن نظرتنا للاجانب ولا نظرة الاجانب لنا ولكنها مجرد رؤيه لنوع من المشاكل نراه كثيراً من حولنا وذلك لا يعنى عدم وجود حالات ناجحه جداا وموفقه لازواج مختلفى الجنسيه وقد تكون افضل كثيراً من حالات لزواج من جنسيه واحده
 لكى منى كل الاحترام والمحبه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

الاستاذ علاء كامل فاهمني و رد رد عاجبني عشان فاهم و احتك بالجانب زيي كتير

ربنا يوفقك يا استاذي و ما تتفشلش بسبب العين بس ههههههههههه هبخرك

اتمني لك التوفيق في حياتك كلها يا رب

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حبيبتى الغاليه تروث لم اكن اتحدث من وجهة نظر عنصريه ابداا ولكننى كنت اتناول بعض السلبيات التى نراها لهذا النوع من الزواج*
> *ولمحت للمشاكل التى قد يتعرض لها الاطفال من عدم الاستقرار وخصوصا عند حدوث انفصال ما بين الزوجيين فيصبح الاطفال مهزوزى الهويه ما بين اب وام ينتمى كل منهما لبلد مختلفه غير الصراع الذى قد يدور لمحاولة ضمهم لمجتمعيين مختلفيين قد يكون احداهما متشدد جدا والاخر قمة التحرر فهل تعلمى او تتخيلى مدى تأثير هذا على نفسية الاطفال ؟؟*
> *ايضاً انا اقصد الزواج المبنى على نية المصلحه او الطمع فى الحصول على جنسيه مميزه او فرصة سفر او عمل لن يتوفر سوى بهذا الزواج فأنا ارى ان هذا ليس بزواج بمفهومه الصحيح*
> *اتمنى اكون قد وضحتلك وجهة نظرى واننى لم اكن اتحدث عن نظرتنا للاجانب ولا نظرة الاجانب لنا ولكنها مجرد رؤيه لنوع من المشاكل نراه كثيراً من حولنا وذلك لا يعنى عدم وجود حالات ناجحه جداا وموفقه لازواج مختلفى الجنسيه وقد تكون افضل كثيراً من حالات لزواج من جنسيه واحده*
> *لكى منى كل الاحترام والمحبه :love_letter_open:*


 
دونا

انظر الرد نمره اتنين و تلاته هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

